# Eukanuba question



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in organic holistic type food, so my pets get Innova. My boyfriend feeds his dog Eukanuba...i've heard mixed reviews of Eukanuba. Anyone have any input? I want him to switch pet foods, but of course its his choice. I would appreciate it if you guys could give me reasons so that I can convince him to make changes. Thank you.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Feeding the dog McDonald's would probably be healthier. Eukanuba is full of BHT, corn, by products, animal digest, wheat, to name a few. Gross food, I wouldn't feed it to a stray dog much less my personal dogs.

Maybe you can give him some literature on what is in his food with easy to understand definitions of the ingredients, then give him the easy to understand definitions of what is in Innova and try to convince him to switch?


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's a great way to rate the food. Maybe you could go through it with him:
http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/ratingpetfood.htm

Here is a review of the Eukanuba Adult Maintenance Formula from the doganalyisis website:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=107&cat=6


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a review for the Puppy Large Breed Formula:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/113/sort/8/cat/7/page/1


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

chunli27 said:


> I'm a firm believer in organic holistic type food, so my pets get Innova.


The word "holistic" on the bag of dog food means nothing. Any dog food company can use the word "holistic" on any bag or in any promotional materials regardless of the ingredients in that particular food. It is a marketing word, not a scientific word in the dog food world.


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

I apologize for not using the "correct' terminology. I think everyone else did understand my point of the post. Whether its holistic or organic, etc...I think it is agreed that Innova is considered one of the best pet foods so in my case, I don't think it matters all too much whether or not the word "holistic" is just a marketing mechanism.

To everyone else, thank you for your opinions, I will definitely have a chat with him.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

chunli27 said:


> I apologize for not using the "correct' terminology. I think everyone else did understand my point of the post. Whether its holistic or organic, etc...I think it is agreed that Innova is considered one of the best pet foods so in my case, I don't think it matters all too much whether or not the word "holistic" is just a marketing mechanism.
> 
> To everyone else, thank you for your opinions, I will definitely have a chat with him.



You know I've found that changing people slowly tends to work better. Although Eukanuba is expensive so he may not have a problem switching to Innova. If you have a Costco and a membership, they have their own brand of food for $20 for a 40 pound bag. Now is it the best? No. but it's LEAPS AND BOUNDS better than Puke-anuba, Scient Diet, and the others. So people that kind of hem and hawe regarding the price tag on the higher end foods I try to switch to Costco's food, letting them know that there are better foods but I do understand the financial implications of feeding those foods. 

Personally I'd rather get them up to at least meat and potatoes compared to McDonald's if you know what I mean. It doesn't have to be "the best" but IMO better than what they were feeding is better than not changing at all. So if it's a money issue, finding it issue, or whatever and you have a Costco and a membership they have a very decent food at an affordable price.


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea I understand what you mean. The thing is, my counterpart has never owned a pet. He has had his current dog for 3 years now and he is his first dog. He literally goes by what Petsmart says and has. He's never been introduced to things outside of that store so he's doubtful in changing food to what he feels is a "no name" Haha. He does love his dog, so I am sure that once I show him the analysis and comparisons, he will have no problem switching to something better.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Well PetSmart sells Blue Buffalo and Avoderm, both of which are good foods and much better than Eukanuba, if that will entice him to switch.


----------



## clmalcolm (Jun 22, 2008)

*eukanuba*

i originally started with eukanuba and thought it was a good choice, until i did my research and realized the ingredients are the OPPOSITE of what dogs should be eating daily.. I am quite ready to start a raw diet, but I chose what I consider the next best thing.. Innova EVO- My 60 lb 8 month lab and both of my 1 year old puggles adore evo-- they inhale it and when it comes back out it is in far more manageable condition (for those currently city living)
-- Make the switch ASAP!


----------



## chunli27 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want him to switch asap...lets just hope he listens to me.


----------



## attackofthebear (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats what I started out with. I told my family about the testing they do on animals, and my mom decided to switch foods. www.iamscruelty.com. Iams is the maker of eukanuba and they are both owned by Proctor and Gamble. www.pandgkills.com

When it comes to dog foods, it typically is better to find an unknown dog food brand. You dont see many of the high quality dog foods advertising on the tv. Thats because they are spending their money on quality ingredients, not tv time. 

Orijen and Evo are the highest quality kibble you can get, but I am sure they will be over a dollar per pound. To get the same quality yet more for your dollar, grocery store priced meat for raw feeding is the best way to go. I feed raw and if price is an issue, let him know about raw. I spend about half on raw compared to what I would spend on a high quality kibble. 

So for reasons:
They are cruel to animals, they advertise their money away instead of spending it on quality ingredients, and if you convince switching foods, price may become an issue, suggesting the ultimate diet, for most dogs, can solve the price issue.


----------

